# Low Cost 20G Nano Soft/SPS Coral Salt Water Adventure



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been an aquarist for more than a decade (on and off) and it's been a long while since I've been contemplating on setting up a salty tank... The multi-thousand $$$ dollar cost including electric bills kept me away from dipping my feet into salt waters. However after seeing those lovely nano tanks and the development of different light technology I was tempted to start my first ever salt water aquarium.

I have learnt that it is a very long process and takes a lot of patience, (I thought I was patient enough to keep a successful planted/discus tank) so I thought I would start small and accumulate as much as hardware as I could.... (Now my 57G rimless tank is in the brink of conversion into this project) .

I have started cycling my 20G tank with an old Coralife CF fixture, all I have is about 15lbs of dead rock, a heater and a couple of power heads. Initially I was thinking of starting a BB tank, but since I'm not putting any filtration I will shab and maybe start with a shallow sand bed or maybe a DSB when able. I'm planning to house a couple of Clowns and some softies as special request by my kids to awaken their interest in this hobby... I need to find allies just in case my wife veto my plans .

I would like to thank fellow BCA members that convinced me to take into the plunged. If you have comments and suggestions please feel free to do so, I'm a complete Green in this.

Hardware:

Tank: 20G Breeder Tank
Lighting: Coral Life Aqualight 65W x 2 Power Compact Florescent
Skimmer: None
Filter: AquaClear HOB filter, 15lb Rocks, Sand

Dosing: None
Salt: Reef Crystals (Instant Ocean)
WC: 10% Every Week
Photo Period: 12 hrs.

Livestock:

Fish: Ocellaris Clown, Bi-color Blenny
Inverts: Fire Red Shrimp, Hermit Cra
Corals: 1 Pulsing Xenia, 1 Hammer, 1 Frog Spawn, Hairy Mushrooms (1 Colony), Green Star Polyps, Zoas
Cleanup Crews: 4 Nerite snails, 4 Asterea snails, 1 Turbo Snail, 1 Red-legged Hermit Crab

Cost:
20G tank (old tank): $0 (I can get one for $20 brand new)
Light Fixture: $30 (used)
10lb Dead Rock (Marco): $60 (I could have done a DIY rock to reduce the cost)
Live Rock (to seed): $20 (From SeaHorse Fanatic)
HOB filter (old stuff): $0 (utiizing my old stuffs)
Powerhead (old stuff): $0 (get used ones maybe $5 from fellow members here)
Reef Crystal: $15
Fragspawn/hammer/
Pulsing Xenia/zoa: $20 (from fellow BCAer)
Fuzzy mushroom $25
GSP/zoa $20 (from Scott)
Cleanup crew $20 from J&L
Clown fish $20
Bi-color Blenny $17
Red Fire Shrimp $20

Day 1:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Week 2

The water is now clear, Algae is starting to form. I got an Ammonia spike after dropping a couple of dead shrimp in the tank.


----------



## jrock (Jan 25, 2013)

I will be following this thread closely as i may do the same thing. looks good so far.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

It going to be a carpet full of corals. I can see it now. vibrant colours just like your fw. Glad to have you on board! 
Tank looks good. Are those really live rock? Looks pearly white lol. And are those base rocks?

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the Bright Side! You might want to get a few LR to help speed up the cycling process. I started my 2 SW tanks with half live and half dead rock.

AgoAdobeOtoCat:
I believe the OP meant dead rock cos he mentioned it in the 3rd paragraph... But you are right, he also listed 15lb of live rock under "Hardware"!?? Lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> It going to be a carpet full of corals. I can see it now. vibrant colours just like your fw. Glad to have you on board!
> Tank looks good. Are those really live rock? Looks pearly white lol. And are those base rocks?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thanks AdobeOtoCat & JTang.. Those are dead (Marco) rocks, soon the be live. I'm dropping by Anthony's place this weekend to seed it with some live rocks.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good so far, and yes welcome to the Bright Side haha. I am sure you wont go back now!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

jrock said:


> I will be following this thread closely as i may do the same thing. looks good so far.


You need to setup one Jamie, its totally fine with Elaine. She saw my post in FB :bigsmile: your boys will love it especially when they see a pair of Nemo in your tank. My boys are really excited, they were bugging me all the time as to when Nemo will swim in this tank :lol:

I'm sure that Red Sea Max tank in J&L will look nice in your living room ^_^ :wink:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't believe how fast this Live Rocks grow :lol:





Got some LR from Anthony, did a re-scape. I was surprised my scape looks like a rabbit lol maybe because of those 2 lovely rabbits at Anthony's backyard :bigsmile:


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good so far! This is the toughest period of setting up a SW tank. Just be patient n don't rush it. I'm really bad with that but I'm sure you will do better than me. Oh n make sure u don't dump 20 hermits n 20 snails in there. IMO, you only need half, if not less. I never follow the 1/1gal rule. I think it does more bads than goods. But again that's just me... Have fun reefing!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah yes, the bright side, I totally agree with John, don't over do the hermits and snails Not sure where 1 for every gallon came from, a sales person probably. Way over kill in my opinion as well. Happy reefing


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

especially hermit crab. they will go after the snails every possible way for that next "million-dollar-house"


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the aquascaping. Very open and NO ROCKWALL!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

JTang said:


> Looking good so far! This is the toughest period of setting up a SW tank. Just be patient n don't rush it. I'm really bad with that but I'm sure you will do better than me. Oh n make sure u don't dump 20 hermits n 20 snails in there. IMO, you only need half, if not less. I never follow the 1/1gal rule. I think it does more bads than goods. But again that's just me... Have fun reefing!


Thanks for the tips John. I'll keep that in mind. I think I'm patient enough, it is cycling for more than 3 weeks now and I haven't added anything yet in spite of my kids bugging me almost everyday about the Clown Fish. 



The Guy said:


> Ah yes, the bright side, I totally agree with John, don't over do the hermits and snails Not sure where 1 for every gallon came from, a sales person probably. Way over kill in my opinion as well. Happy reefing


Thanks The Guy. I think it's from a bookie salesman who never kept fish/snails before :bigsmile:

I remember when I first came here in VanCity and the sales guy in Petcetera won't sell me a gold fish because he said I can't have more than 2 fishes (Neon Tetras) in my 20G tank. :lol: I told him I raised 5 Red Bullheads in a 20G tank before and kept it forever without any issue until I got bored and moved to Aruana keeping. :bigsmile:



aQ.LED said:


> especially hermit crab. they will go after the snails every possible way for that next "million-dollar-house"


Thanks Frank for the heads up. Do you put extra shells for the hermits for them to move when they need bigger condos? :bigsmile:



SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I like the aquascaping. Very open and NO ROCKWALL!!! Yeah!!!


Thanks Anthony for the props and for providing me some live rock to seed my dead rocks. I made sure that the rocks don't not touch any glass so I can scrape all the four sides during cleanup. I had followed most of the aqua scaping design tips and tricks from different forums that I lurk into and came up with this "Rabbit Aquascape" :lol:

Thanks everyone for all your input, I'll continue to fire up some questions when I need a hand.

Happy Canada Day everyone, enjoy the rest of the long weekend.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

most reefers in cluding my self dont scrape the back wall mine full of coral line and barniculs even glued some zoos to it lol

i got 20 hermits 2 cleaner shrimp 2-3 turbos 1 comon reef snails 10-15 astra and an urchin all in my 29 gal bio cube


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

My wife has been talking about us finally diving Into salt, been thinking abut it for years...anything that gets her to let me get more into fish, I'm all for lol... So like others, I will be watching this thread closely.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Durogity,

All I can say is go for it. All my family are excited having some Clown Fish and corals in our Living room. There are hobbyist who's able to raised corals and fish without spending a fortune. It's all up to you if you want to go on the expensive route. The key is patience, start small until you gather the necessary equipment for your dream setup. I have seen people who spent thousands of dollars and got over whelmed and struggled to keep up because of too much complication. But that's how I approach this, I still hope that I will be able to keep a successful Nano reef.

I think fragbox on one of his thread mentioned his golden rule on keeping nice corals... K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid), and that's what I'm doing. So let's wait and see.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Durogity, Crimper & other newbies or wannabe newbies,

As I've discussed with literally hundreds of other salties and newbies in the past, it is possible to do it less expensive if you are willing to put in more time and effort. If you go skimmerless &/or sumpless, for instance, its less money for equipment but you have to spend more time doing regular water changes. In a lot of cases, going KISS is successful as long as you are diligent about doing those regular water changes because it not only removes excess nutrient build-up but also adds in the trace minerals your corals need. You may still need to supplement with a good additive like Liquid Reactor but unless you go big &/or get heavily into high Calcium-requiring SPS (Small Polyp Stoney) corals, you won't need to invest in heavy-duty equipment like a Calcium Reactor or 2 part doser. 

Good luck,

Anthony


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Durogity,
> 
> All I can say is go for it. All my family are excited having some Clown Fish and corals in our Living room. There are hobbyist who's able to raised corals and fish without spending a fortune. It's all up to you if you want to go on the expensive route. The key is patience, start small until you gather the necessary equipment for your dream setup. I have seen people who spent thousands of dollars and got over whelmed and struggled to keep up because of too much complication. But that's how I approach this, I still hope that I will be able to keep a successful Nano reef.
> 
> I think fragbox on one of his thread mentioned his golden rule on keeping nice corals... K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid), and that's what I'm doing. So let's wait and see.


"Simple" is my approach as well. Other than a sump and skimmers, my 120G reef setup is plain simple... and cheap! Lol. No fancy powerhead/wavemaker, controller (but bunch of timers), calcium reactor, LED lighting, or GFO? (or GTO?). . So yeah, it can be done! Without a skimmer, especially on a nano tank, you really have to keep up with WC's. Assuming everything is happy and staying alive, you will be fine. Remove anything that is sick or dying from the system asap. Never attempt to "save" any dying corals in this type of setup or you will regret! I have learned my lesson the hard way....


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Week 4 update:

Ammonia: 0
Nitrate: 0
Salinity: 1.024
Ph: 7.9 - 8.0

Added some Hermit Crabs and Snails.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

some more...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

BTW, simple can include having LED lighting. Even though this is "newer" lighting technology, not having to change bulbs every 9-12 months, not having to add a chiller due to overheating from the lights, and other advantages of LED make adding it to your system a way to increase how "simple" your KISS tank is.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for another tip anthony.

That's my plan, going on the LED route after seeing your tank and your corals doing well on LEDs. Plus I don't need to worry about my wife complaining about hydro bill if I go on the Halide route :bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

+1 with Anthony's comment on the LED's I also have them, great lighting and 0 heat.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

LED is surely the more popular lighting nowadays. However I'm old school n don't want to take the chance of losing any of my corals after switching over to the new light. I have heard several bad stories and that's enough to freak me out. If I'm gonna to start a new tank n have a big enough budget, I will go with LED for sure!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

<< had a friend who ran 250 halids over his 108 sps reef for 2 years after taking his t5 off when he swiched to led most of his millys died his bonsi died and red planit along with a few acros and a rainbo monti 
he said he bought the same stuff he lost of a member on can reef who was running leds put them in his tank and there thriving he said he thinks its just the light change hat stressed them out

im not an sps guy so i cant coment on personal xp tank is looking good tho


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

hi Scott,

So maybe it is better to start LED all the way as not to shock the corals eh!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Should I shab some softie corals now? {getting bored..... itch.. itch :lol:}


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

yea lol when i swiched my frag tank to a zet light nano its fine all the lps and softies are doing well no losses


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

eh it cant hury to go get some mushrooms or gsp (nice cheep coral for if they die)


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Let there be fish...






Boredom strikes again.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Loving my clownfish too!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

scott tang said:


> << had a friend who ran 250 halids over his 108 sps reef for 2 years after taking his t5 off when he swiched to led most of his millys died his bonsi died and red planit along with a few acros and a rainbo monti
> he said he bought the same stuff he lost of a member on can reef who was running leds put them in his tank and there thriving he said he thinks its just the light change hat stressed them out
> 
> im not an sps guy so i cant coment on personal xp tank is looking good tho


Switching to LED from any other type of lighting require really slow process. It is even more important for SPS that any tiny change from light/water could result in crash. In most cases you should start from about 10% and increase 2 to 3% a day over the next 4 weeks. A lot of people thought that will kill their coral, but think about the tropical ocean, u might get weeks of storm, it is not like it is total darkness.

As for coral selection, for a small tank in 20g, I suggest keep it soft coral only. Especially when you just start salt water. Keeping SPS in this small tank will be very hard for someone first start unless you willing to dish out the same amount of money you pay for a 200g tank. As filtration, setup, lighting they almost comparable. The price of the tank will quickly even out by the amount of time you need to spend to water change every week.

I would suggest to keep softies and maybe some LPS, I hate to see another person just join the "bright side" and got discouraged after losing hundreds of dollar on dead SPS corals


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> Switching to LED from any other type of lighting require really slow process. It is even more important for SPS that any tiny change from light/water could result in crash. In most cases you should start from about 10% and increase 2 to 3% a day over the next 4 weeks. A lot of people thought that will kill their coral, but think about the tropical ocean, u might get weeks of storm, it is not like it is total darkness.
> 
> As for coral selection, for a small tank in 20g, I suggest keep it soft coral only. Especially when you just start salt water. Keeping SPS in this small tank will be very hard for someone first start unless you willing to dish out the same amount of money you pay for a 200g tank. As filtration, setup, lighting they almost comparable. The price of the tank will quickly even out by the amount of time you need to spend to water change every week.
> 
> I would suggest to keep softies and maybe some LPS, I hate to see another person just join the "bright side" and got discouraged after losing hundreds of dollar on dead SPS corals


Thanks for chiming on this Frank, I'm not a big SPS fan... at least for now :wink: I love anemone better, but I understand that it requires a more mature tanks and bigger tank as they move around and sting other corals. I will stock this tank with softies only, I'll probably start with mushrooms and frag spawn. I've seen some clowns hosted by mushrooms and frag spawn.

Any softie suggestions?


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

My pair of clown in the tank host hairy mushroom, medium size toad stool and open brain coral at the same time.

It is really just like humans, u probly like town house but I have to live in a apartment to feel good. Clown fish kinda doing the same thing, as long as they feel it is secure, they would host it.
Safer bet would be hairy mush room as it is closer to anemone. However, Toad stool has lots success also and can be a good center piece of softie only tank

here is mine in toad stool


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> My pair of clown in the tank host hairy mushroom, medium size toad stool and open brain coral at the same time.
> 
> It is really just like humans, u probly like town house but I have to live in a apartment to feel good. Clown fish kinda doing the same thing, as long as they feel it is secure, they would host it.
> Safer bet would be hairy mush room as it is closer to anemone. However, Toad stool has lots success also and can be a good center piece of softie only tank
> ...


That's a nice Toad Stool Frank! I want one


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks great so far Mylon!

Clowns are fun, I've had mine since the beginning and they are still playful as ever. Eventually you'll notice one outgrow the other, It reminds me of Nemo and his dad.

I have a blue mushroom frag I could part with that has already spread throughout my tank. (grew under the 36" I sold ya) PM me if you're interested.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

my clowns have a had babys so i cant realy think like that lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

noisetherapy said:


> Looks great so far Mylon!
> 
> Clowns are fun, I've had mine since the beginning and they are still playful as ever. Eventually you'll notice one outgrow the other, It reminds me of Nemo and his dad.
> 
> I have a blue mushroom frag I could part with that has already spread throughout my tank. (grew under the 36" I sold ya) PM me if you're interested.


Thanks Bud. I have sent you a pm.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Yesterday I went to King Ed lurking on their Salt Water livestock in there, Ron saw me and asked me if I'm into Salty Tanks now and said "Yes, I just finished cycling my 20G nano tank." I told him also that I'm looking for some beginner/easy corals.

While I was looking at the Fungia mushroom and watching two clowns being hosted, he approach me and asked me "Do you like those mushrooms? I said yes but I'm worried as it is not for beginners/new tanks. He said, it is intermediate but they are hardy ones. He then told me, I can give you those for half the price, keep it hash hash. He then grab the entire block of live rocks (about 5lbs) with a Fungia colony in it, maybe 10-15 of them in it. "NOT ONE but the entire colony" lol

Here's a pic after I put them into my tank:










Here it is today, they have opened up:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I hope they do well in my tank and host my 2 not so real Perculas lol. Any tip/suggestion on how to care for these lovely creatures?

Here's another shot:


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

The tip for keeping hairy mushroom is................ U ready?.......................
Just leave them alone.

Actually other than don't point your power head directly at them and u r fine. These are the hardiest coral out there


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> The tip for keeping hairy mushroom is................ U ready?.......................
> Just leave them alone.
> 
> Actually other than don't point your power head directly at them and u r fine. These are the hardiest coral out there


Thanks again for the tip Frank, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

put them where your clowns sleep at night if you want them to host it or put boath in a bucket for an hour is how i got mine hosting


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

update time!

My Clowns look happy and excited today... wondering why?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh! I picked up a Hammer, Frogspawn and Xenia from a fella BCA member.... I think they are excited.






I noticed that the Frogspawn is getting a little bleached... any suggestions?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow looking good can we get a fts ?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

scott tang said:


> wow looking good can we get a fts ?


Thanks scott, what's FTS?

I thought I could drop by and see your setup and maybe buy some frags from you. :bigsmile:

cheers!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

a quick update... I lost my small clown (Nemo) today, he got sucked up by the HOB filter. My pre-filter fell and didn't noticed that it was not on. ($tup!dity strikes again)


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

a few pics taken today. I took some pics of my new additions...

Xenia









Hammer Coral










Frogspawn (still a little bit bleached.. I already moved her around)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

sure you can stop by any time !

looking realy good my the way a fts means full tank shot


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

scott tang said:


> wow looking good can we get a fts ?


Here you go Scott. The Coraline algae is starting to take over after the green algae occupied to top of the rocks...


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I can't believe how efficient those snails and hermits in cleaning my tank esp the rocks and the sand.

I need some more colors in there... aside from mushrooms and zoas, what would should I add in there? Can I put Acans or leather in there? Any suggestions?

I think I need to put a shrimp also so I got some more red in color.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank is still pretty new. I will probably stick with softies for the time being. I also noticed that couple of things are bleaching!? So yeah, I think you should wait at least another month or 2 before adding anymore LPS. How's your Calcium level BTW?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

JTang said:


> Your tank is still pretty new. I will probably stick with softies for the time being. I also noticed that couple of things are bleaching!? So yeah, I think you should wait at least another month or 2 before adding anymore LPS. How's your Calcium level BTW?


Thanks JTang, I haven't check the Calcium level for a month now. I will check it again.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! What's happening Salty People??? This forum is so quiet... looks like ghost town.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

lol thinking the same!! your tank looks great btw I want more color in mine as well!!!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks mrbob. I thought I was the only one who noticed it  I spent most of the time lurking on some other forums now as there is not much activities in here :sad:

There's nothing much I can put in there I supposed as it is a newly setup tank. I think mushrooms are the only one that I could put in there for now. There are some nice mushrooms that I've seen on some of the Nano-Reefer's tanks that adds color to the tank.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Wow! What's happening Salty People??? This forum is so quiet... looks like ghost town.


Yeah Im mostly on Canreef for salty matter.

I wonder where else ppl hang out nowadays? PM me if u know...


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

whenever you decide to go with more fancy coral, think about this fixture lol. I just got it today and first thing I think of is your tank. LOL







.

















I think it should be a perfect size for a medium size tank.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! You made me drool again Frank. How do you call this fixture? Is it posted in your website now?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

pics of the new coral ???


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Scott for letting me see your tanks and for my new specimen.

Im partying right now, I'll take some pics tomorrow


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

ha ha no wories hope you enjoy it its sure a burst of green lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm having a hard time re-arraging my chorals/liverock to make room for the new specimen. small tank is a big challenge... now I want a bigger one lol

I'm blaming scott for this :bigsmile:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's some pics of my new addition:

Green Star Polyps. I heard/read that this can take over your tank, I have placed them separted to my other live rocks so I could trim them if they start to spread out.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Coraline Algae is taking over... I love 'em...










Fragged the GSP and put em on the sand... Coraline Algae is all over the place now.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

crimper said:


> Wow! You made me drool again Frank. How do you call this fixture? Is it posted in your website now?


couldn't reply you cuz my places was power out for exactly 25 hours.

The light is call ZA2441, I have waited for 3 months to get it and it finally arrived from the half shipment that came from zetlight.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> couldn't reply you cuz my places was power out for exactly 25 hours.
> 
> The light is call ZA2441, I have waited for 3 months to get it and it finally arrived from the half shipment that came from zetlight.


Thanks Frank.

I hope all your tanks are ok after that 25hrs without any power.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah they survived...luckily, they were about to change the power out to 4pm today and the power came up 15 minutes after that update, I guess some area still out, but I am just a bit earlier to get it up again.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

good to hear that everything is fine on your side. having said that, I will check my spare battery's charge (my backup power) and my inverter just in case the same thing happened in my area... hopefully not.

cheers!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

What a noob... I thought I was growing Coraline algae on my tank... it was a Cyano Bacteria outbreak. 

Did some adjustments on my parameters, increased my water flow a little at the bottom... voila, bye bye Cyano.










My Frogspawn and Hammer corals are growing like weeds...


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Forgot to mention, I added some Green Star Polyps from Scott.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

lookss great ! you might wana move that candy apple paly closer to the top they like higher light in my experience


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

scott tang said:


> lookss great ! you might wana move that candy apple paly closer to the top they like higher light in my experience


Thanks Scott, I will do another re-scape soon as I'm moving this tank on my living room. I will definitely move the paly higher after I have done the re-scaping.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

The corals you have will definitely look great under blue acitnic lighting. Or better. Blue LEDs...especially that gsp

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

AdobeOtoCat said:


> The corals you have will definitely look great under blue acitnic lighting. Or better. Blue LEDs...especially that gsp
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4


Hi AdobeOtocat,

Yup they look much better with actinics, however I can't get a descent shot with actinics. They turn out to be too blue, I still need to fool around with the white balance of my camera or maybe modify them in Photoshop.

Cheers!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Been busy lately but manage to move this tank to my living room with the wifey's request (by the way she want a fancy nano tank and asked me to get the 25G rimless from J&L with the stand) 

Here's some pics with some new additions:










Meet Lars my new Red Fire Shrimp and Benny the bi-color Blenny


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

FTS










Actinic


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks good Crimper.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Anthony. I'm gettin addicted to it now. What's good is, the wife is into it too, as long as it is nice and would not mess up her living room she'll throw out some dough. I told her that I want the huge RSM display tank at J&L :lol:


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I went to J&L last week, I haven't got the RSM tank yet (I wish) but got some new addition into my Nano Reef. Got a Damsel Azure, a Black Clown and I don't know the name of the small yellow/pink fish (id pls):lol:

All of them are doing great in my tank.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's a more clearer shot of that tiny little yellow/pink fish :lol:


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like a talbots damsel to me. They're apparently the less evil damsels so good luck with them!

Are you going to get in on the Fragbox group buy now?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Nicole. Yup I'm still looking on what should I buy :bigsmile: its hard to decide when you have little money to spend. I'll let you know


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Hehe I tried to grab all the cheap zoas on the site when I saw them. I can split some of the heads with you if you'd like. You're rocks are looking a bit lonely


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Nicole said:


> Hehe I tried to grab all the cheap zoas on the site when I saw them. I can split some of the heads with you if you'd like. You're rocks are looking a bit lonely


Thanks Nicole. I'm looking at those zoas and palys, can you recommend which one should i buy? I'm a bit confused on what to get. I think i need some more red ones and blue ones eh?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I replied to your pm about that.
Get some colour varieties and experiment to see what you like. There are different shades of red and blue too.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I got some macros, duncan and zoa frags from Anthony..










on Actinic







[/URL]


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Tank is looking good Mylon


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Dietmar. I'm still working on how/where I could put the chaetos in this tank. Maybe inside the HOB but i need to find a light for it.

Im gonna give you some Fungia frags next time we meet. I cant wait to see you 120 tank running


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks
You could use one of those CFL for a chaeto light, but I don't know your tank so cannot recommend a lighting fixture


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> Thanks
> You could use one of those CFL for a chaeto light, but I don't know your tank so cannot recommend a lighting fixture


Yup I put them in my 10G tank for now with a daylight CFL. I might use an overflow and use that 10G as a sump or rig a HOB filter as a refugium.


----------

